# who likes ladyfish?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Healthy looking red, 'tide. :

I'd rather catch full grown ladyfish than catch reds. 
Might have something to do with the acrobatics that the ladies display.
Absolute blast on ultralight tackle, extremely cooperative striking lures.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

heh thought this was gonna be a thread about CATCHING ladyfish. i have no problems with catching ladyfish. fight hard, have great jumps. wish they were a little less slimy but i gots no problem catching ladies on fly all day long. i'd rather catch reds but i'll take a nice ladyfish over a trout every day of the week.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Nice job Patrick


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Me and son call our lady fish "poor mans tarpon", blast on topwater


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Had a great Ladyfish encounter this past weekend in Charlotte Harbor! The gulls were so thick and squawking that several times I cast over wings and got some nice distance from the fleeing birds. Ladyfish were HUGE, but the action was so fast & furious that I only got a few pictures of the Gull crowd that I will try and post later. I had great results fishing with a Johnson's Golden minnow - if the Ladyfish did not throw the lure, I simply had to crank up, reach down and grasp the spoon, and shake the fish off - EASY and much better then trying to get a treble out of the fish and slime!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

If they are full grown, they are lots of fun in the surf on a fly rod.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

dont tell Firecat i was in his spot! -again
---


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Can't beat the ladies.... at times they can be a nuisance since nothing else gets to the lure when they're thick but they have one saving virtue. Everything, and I mean everything in the backcountry eats ladyfish. Whether it's as live bait or fresh cutbait (from little bitty pieces up to chunks the size of your fist...) everything eats them, period. The only time of the year when the ladies aren't very effective is winter when the water temps drop down and most fish only eat shrimp of something in the way of a tiny minnow...

Many of the "big fish" pictures are fish that just couldn't resist them.... We get our share of fish on arties but the ladyfish rarely fail. Since it's usually a simple matter to toss half a dozen into the livewell in just a few minutes I prefer them to live mullet (and that's saying something).


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Solid redfish, anytide! Those ladyfish get bites for me in lots of situations (and they work well in a pinfish trap too).


----------

